# looking for araucana bantam with no tails



## cls (Sep 21, 2012)

hello my name is chastity and was wounding if any one have any araucana bantam with no tell if so or u don,t do u know anything that has some cause going be mabe a trip up to ohio in march thanks email me


----------

